# clearing codes



## habu (Jan 28, 2006)

replaced the air temp sensor on my 97 xe but still got the service engine soon light on.so whats next? thank u :newbie:


----------



## RedHead7 (May 30, 2006)

You could try to manually reset the ecu. There are many forums on how to do this. Search for ecu error codes. Basicaly, you just pull out the ecu, which is under the center council, and then you turn the dial on the back all the way clockwise, wait 2 seconds, then all the way counterclockwise. Then it should be reset.


----------

